# Just bought our 4th Kaua'i Timeshare (LBR & Pono Kai)!



## northpole (Jul 15, 2012)

We just purchased our 4th Kauai timeshare!  We already owned 2 at Lawai Beach Resort (2 bedroom units) and we've recently purchased 2 at Pono Kai Resort in Kapa'a (2 bedroom oceanfront).

I think that 2 weeks in the Poipu area, and 2 weeks in Kapa'a will be perfect!

We love the Poipu area, the beach is great the shopping and dining are great and we love the views that we get at LBR... But the area is a bit expensive and it's a bit far to walk to anything (the recent Kukui'ula Village has helped though). We also do enjoy visiting the north shore and it's a very long drive from LBR.

Pono Kai lacks the great beach, but the views from the ocean front units are great!  We love the beach path/walkway that starts in front of the resort.  It's nice to be able to walk to get groceries/ coffee/ breakfast/ everything.  It's nice to be closer to the north shore beaches (we love Anini Beach, the calm water is great for our little one).  We also like the low maintenance fees (slightly lower than LBR, much lower than most other 2 bdrm timeshares in Kauai).

I think we're done our timeshare purchases for now.  Four weeks per year in Kaua'i seems perfect and we're happy with the variety that we'll get from owning at these two great resorts... 

*Having said all this, we've never actually stayed in a Pono Kai unit!*  We've read reviews, we've toured the property and looked inside a couple of units (we love the oceanfront views, wow!).  We've walked in front of the resort many times on the walking path.  We've been to some of the nearby restaurants (Scotty's, Chicken-in-a-barrel, Java Kai).  I'd be interested in hearing any advice/suggestions from those that own or have stayed at Pono Kai.


----------



## slip (Jul 15, 2012)

Was I bidding against you on that 2 bedroom at Pono Kai.  I was looking for
Another every other year oceanfront and I saw the annual. I just picked up 
Another free one bedroom and I have to decide on a freebie annual two bedroom
Or a freebie 10,000 every other year Bluegreen points that I can use at PK or in
Their system. When we travel we mostly go to Hawaii and especially PK but we
Do exchange once in a while.
I'm in Palm Beach Florida visiting my daughter right now. Coming back 
Tomorrow and I'll decide what I want to do. Probably the two bedroom PK.
I'll stop between 6 and 8 PK weeks. Let me know if that was you I was bidding
Against. There was only one other bidder besides me.


----------



## northpole (Jul 15, 2012)

Hey Slip!
Wasn't me, I purchased directly from Sumday Vacations (from their website, not ebay).  I've purchased 4 timeshares from them so far - it's always gone smoothly.

Any PK advice?  

Kevin


----------



## slip (Jul 15, 2012)

I always check their website and they've only had the one two bedroom week
That's posted on EBay right now. I haven't emailed them in a while to see if they
Have anything new in a while. I think the one listed now is a C203.

DW doesn't like Chicken in a Barrel. I thought is was good but a little pricey for
What you get. Go to Pono Market their plate lunches are great for the money.

I don't know how the mad face got on top of my post. I must have hit something with 
My fat fingers on this IPad.


----------



## Hawaiibarb (Jul 18, 2012)

*Just stayed at Pono Kai*

I just stayed at Pono Kai, an RCI trade.  I always stay in the Princeville area, but it happened that  nothing was available there for the time 
I wanted.  I was very pleasantly surprised by Pono Kai......very close to Safeway for grocery shopping, and, as you say, walking distance to lots of shops and restaurants.  Kitchen was reasonably equipped, it was air conditioned, really very comfortable.  Ice maker was slow initially, bring your own salt and pepper, pay for use of their computer....but to me these are very small criticisms.

I'm already planning my next visit to Kauai (my favorite neighbor island), but next time I will be back in Princeville at Shearwater.  I do think a month on Kauai sounds heavenly.  Enjoy!


----------



## northpole (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks Barb!  

I'm glad that you had a good stay at Pono Kai.  Since we'll be spending 4 weeks per year in Kauai, we had to be quite careful with maintenance fees - yet we still wanted to be able to stay in nice resorts...

I think that if we were only able to spend a week per year, we might have chosen a different resort.  I do love the Waiohai Marriott and the Westin in Princeville!  But we just can't afford 4 weeks of high maintenance fees!

I think that Pono Kai and Lawai Beach Resort offer great value - they're both well run, good locations, decent maintenance fees, and they have nice views.  I think that we'll be very comfortable living there for 4 weeks each year!


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jul 23, 2012)

We just returned from our Hawaiian vacation, one week of which was at the Pono Kai, where we're owners.  I'd like to say, "Welcome to the PK ohana!"

I think you have a great balance for Kauai, with two weeks in the Poipu area and 2 in Kapaa.  For me, there's a good contrast between those two sides of the island, offering good diversity, and great access to the Canyon on one side and Hanalei on the other, so you can leisurely enjoy those two sides of the island independently if you wish.

Again, welcome, and Aloha!!

Marty


----------



## slip (Jul 23, 2012)

Northpole and I are in the same boat. That's why I chose Pono Kai also. I
Knew I wanted six to eight weeks on Kauai and I can afford these maintenance
Fees. Plus to me it's like a condo complex you can live at everyday. So it doesn't
Have that vacation resort feel. It makes me feel like I'm at home.


----------



## flexible (Jul 23, 2012)

northpole said:


> We just purchased our 4th Kauai timeshare!



*I had NO IDEA people on TUG actually wanted Pono Kai*. Did you pay more than $1 and title transfer? There are a lot of people wanting to dump Pono Kai. There is nothing wrong with the resort. I just can't be bothered to manage so many contracts or deal with the hassle to rent them.

I paid Bluegreen to deed back a 2 Bedroom Presidential Unit in September 2011. We can stay there with our VI points too. The VI/Pono Kai units have washer/dryers because VI Owners demand them. The Pono Kai managed by Bluegreen allowed us to have use of a robe for the swimming pool but VI doesn't.

I saw another post on TUG or possibly TS4MS recently that sounded like a probate law firm. They wanted to give away a 
Pono Kai unit. Several people asked questions about his offer. He had ONLY one TUG post and recently joined. That is why I thought it was a probate lawyer or staff trying to dump it.

I check TUG Marketplace looking for people who actually want our timeshares before paying resorts to deed back or cancel. I do NOT recall any "Wanted" listings for the timeshares I have paid to deed back which include:

Polo Towers 1 bedroom- mailed notarized papers & $250 yesterday. If someone wants it, speak up before the papers are processed!
Pono Kai 2 bedroom Presidential Unit- deeded back September 2011
Jockey Club - 1 bedroom deeded back September 2011
Pueblo Bonito - Mazatlan - cancelled in 2011
Plaza Pelicanos - Units 1179/1180 Week 46 - cancelled in 2011

Marriott Corporation actually SOLD our Marriott Breckenridge for us in 2010! Recovered our purchase price! Granted MF was paid 1995-2010 and few IF any of the weeks were ever used for Marriott points or deposits to II because my husband with low vision did and does NOT read timeshare contracts! He BELIEVED the timeshare representative that MR Points would be put in our account every year. 

I can't even remember all the inventory I have deeded back recently. We plan to cancel six VacationIntenationale Contracts - 350 annual points - about 4 weeks per year. They said I could cancel but the $10,000 of "banked VI points" would be lost. So we are trying to 'blow out' all the points before 30 Jun 2013 and cancel. We have to pay $2,300 MF this month to preerve our contracts.

Sheritan Buganvilias 1 Bedroom Week 39 - they tried to REFUSE allowing me to deposit to DAE. They said they ONLY allow members to use RCI as an exchange company. When I am in PV this year, I will tell them, either allow us to use DAE or do not expect any future MF because we have never used the unit. We don't go to Mexico during week 39.

We have a II cancellation replacement week booked for 29 Sep 2012 for a 2 Bdrm (jacuzzi on the balcony) Villa del Palmar in Loreto, Baja, Mexico. We haven't decided if we are going to drive as we planned or just fly to Mexico this season. If we fly, I guess the unit will go unused since VI only allows guests certificates. Life is too short to violate their rules and rent it. If we go, I might take them up on a 'timeshare presentation' because I want to know if they will allow us to dump our Villa del Palmar in Puerto Vallata contract. They told us they did not allow cancellations the last time we asked. But others have told me the developer loves to get the contracts back so he can sell them again.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jul 23, 2012)

slip said:


> Northpole and I are in the same boat. That's why I chose Pono Kai also. I
> Knew I wanted six to eight weeks on Kauai and I can afford these maintenance
> Fees. Plus to me it's like a condo complex you can live at everyday. So it doesn't
> Have that vacation resort feel. It makes me feel like I'm at home.



Well said.  We love that feeling as well.  We're right there with you, as far as spending extended time in the Islands, although we're looking at changing Islands every couple of weeks or so rather than staying all of the time on one island.  

Marty


----------



## slip (Jul 23, 2012)

Marty

We just took a slightly different path. I go to the other islands also but Kauai is
By far our favorite. I just figured I can exchange into resorts on the other 
Islands. The week at Valley Isle next year is an exchange of a week I couldn't
Use that was given to me when I purchased one if my first units. I've picked up
A couple extra weeks that I won't be able to use every year but I've had good
Luck renting them out. If I don't rent them Pono Kai let's me roll them froward. After that I can always exchange them and extend the use a few years.
I'll  be stopping at five of six weeks. After I retire I may go to eight but that will
Be it.


----------



## JanT (Jul 23, 2012)

flexible,

How did you get Polo Towers (DRI) to accept a deedback?  Just curious.

Thanks!

Jan



flexible said:


> *
> I check TUG Marketplace looking for people who actually want our timeshares before paying resorts to deed back or cancel. I do NOT recall any "Wanted" listings for the timeshares I have paid to deed back which include:
> 
> Polo Towers 1 bedroom- mailed notarized papers & $250 yesterday. If someone wants it, speak up before the papers are processed!
> ...


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jul 23, 2012)

Jeff,

That is great.  I also roll some forward with Pono Kai.  I just love that feature.  I'm contemplating another purchase, although on Maui, where we like to stay there.  We're at 7 weeks of annual ownership right now, and will probably, like you, finish with 8.

Aloha,

Marty


----------



## flexible (Jul 23, 2012)

JanT said:


> flexible,
> 
> How did you get Polo Towers (DRI) to accept a deedback?  Just curious.
> 
> ...



*By calling 800.279.7764 the LOSS MITIGATION department every MONTH.*They said YES they were taking them back a few weeks ago. I was worried about mentioning it online before getting the documentation that the deed was officially recorded. But I sent it with proof of mailing and all the other required documents in the package they sent us.

My husband was a FOUNDING MEMBER of Polo Towers which means that his name is engraved on the wall. We have the big bronze Polo player on the horse with our week number 4 on the back of the jockey's shirt. Hey do you think anyone wants that? I'd EBay it but it weighs a ton.

*There is NOTHING wrong with Polo Towers.* But at our advanced age (he'll be 86 in a few weeks and I'll be 56) I do not have the mental stamina or desire to keep up with the rule changes, policies, problems and excuses by the timeshare companies in our portfolio. We still have enough timeshares to spend more than 2,000 nights per year every year for decades. I refuse to be manipulated by some of people at these timeshares. I told my husband "I didn't sign up (as a wife) to have to deal with companies that can't get reservations right, etc etc. So we ONLY want to keep the contracts with companies we want to do business with.

Marriott Breckenridge told me in May 2006 while I drove from VA to CA prior to our wedding that I was NOT QUALIFIED to see a unit. I had told them I was in Frisco, CO on my cross country drive. I was marrying a man in less than a week that owned one of their units since 1995. The sales staff said that since I had sold my home and was NOT a current home owner even though he owns a home, I simply did NOT qualify to stop in and SEE A UNIT. Apparently I needed to meet "marketing guidelines" to be allowed to look at a unit.

I told them. "I intend to stop by later today. I will go to the front desk and ask housekeeping to show me a unit."

When I arrived a sales rep was called. She said she pulled my husband's paperwork. She found it interesting that MF was paid timely since 1995. (My husband employed a bookkeeper to pay incoming bills.) I can't remember the exact number, but I think the 'week' was ONLY used about 3 times. The sales rep asked WHY has this week not been deposited or points taken etc. 

My husband had been told that Marriott automatically would deposit the points to his account. He takes timeshare representatives at their word. Marriott did not allow us a reservation in 2007 EVEN though I first called the Marriott Vacation Club in March 2007. The problem was that we had a PLATINUM week contract. They would not even allow me to stay one night even though they were half empty because our PLATINUM /high season week did not include May.

Another resort off my list of things I DO NOT WANT to own. *We are very impressed with Marriott BRAND hotels worldwide though.*


----------



## flexible (Jul 23, 2012)

slip said:


> Marty
> 
> We just took a slightly different path. I go to the other islands also but Kauai is
> By far our favorite. I just figured I can exchange into resorts on the other
> ...



Jeff,

Which company do you own Pono Kai? managed by Bluegreen or Pacific Fantasy or VI or one of their other companies. Do you actually have luck renting PK? 

Did you enjoy Valley Isle? We have a two bedroom unit at Valley Isle reserved for 5-30 June 2013. Not sure what to do with the reservation because I have to be able to break it to 7 days with weekend end check in/out days if I want to deposit it. I reserved it as part of our plan to dump VI next year but use up our banked points prior to cancelling our contracts.


----------



## slip (Jul 23, 2012)

I have all my PK managed by Bluegreen. I've been able to rent seven weeks
pretty easily. Most of those weeks are extra weeks I got when I bought my 
units. I'm not in a position where I have to rent because I can roll them forward
and I like to have a deposit or two so I can exchange but it's nice to offset 
some maintenance fees. 

You would be at Valley Isle before me. I won't be going until December 2013.
DW and I are really looking forward to it. I was really close to purchasing some
VI points a few times. I bid a few times on a small 30 point package. I was 
thinking it would be nice to add a few days on to a trip to one of the islands.
I still watch them. 

Let me know if you end out going to Valley Isle, I'd like to here your thoughts
about the place.


----------



## flexible (Jul 23, 2012)

slip said:


> I have all my PK managed by Bluegreen. I've been able to rent seven weeks. <snip>
> 
> You would be at Valley Isle before me. I won't be going until December 2013.
> DW and I are really looking forward to it. I was really close to purchasing some
> ...



1) Therefore you have a BETTER chance of OF at PK. And if not OF, then OV. The condos VI owns at PK are more likely to be closer to the parking lot and have garden view.

PK was one of my husband's first purchases. He purchased a 1 BDRM from Glen Ivy and unfortunately agreed to accept a 2 BDRM when Glen Ivy emerged from bankruptcy. Some units later became managed by Bluegreen, some by Pacific Fantasy, some purchased by VI, 2 other companies IF I remember that FIVE timeshare companies operate at PK. That is not to mention the FULL TIME owners of PK Condos that rent them.

I suspect one of the reasons reviews are all over the board about PK is that exchangers do not realize that RCI/II/DAE etc accept units from all the companies BUT obviously only a PK managed by Bluegreen can deposit certain unit numbers and a VI owner can ONLY deposit a unit owned by VI.


2) We had a wonderful experience at Valley Isle in 2010. We could see 2 islands from our CORNER room. One island was Molokai, the other Lanai. We saw one from our balcony. The other from the window behind our couch.


----------



## slip (Jul 23, 2012)

That's why I made sure all my purchases were Pono Kai Owners association.
DW loves the ocean front. 

I agree on the reviews a lot of things going on there and it's hard to tell what
Room they got and who's running them.

I still toy with the idea of a small VI points package for a few days here and 
There. I keep watching but wo knows. My PK units get me what I want for
Now.


----------



## JeffBrown (Jul 23, 2012)

*Villa del Palmar*



flexible said:


> If we go, I might take them up on a 'timeshare presentation' because I want to know if they will allow us to dump our Villa del Palmar in Puerto Vallata contract. They told us they did not allow cancellations the last time we asked. But others have told me the developer loves to get the contracts back so he can sell them again.



This can be done through Resortcom, their management company, sometimes Resortcom requires you to go through a broker or title company and they do charge a fee, off the top of my head it is $350 or $450 and they take it back.  All mfees must be current and burn your reservations or bank them before proceeding or they'll be lost.

Jeff Brown
Sumday Vacations


----------



## northpole (Jul 23, 2012)

Kona Lovers said:


> We just returned from our Hawaiian vacation, one week of which was at the Pono Kai, where we're owners.  I'd like to say, "Welcome to the PK ohana!"
> 
> I think you have a great balance for Kauai, with two weeks in the Poipu area and 2 in Kapaa.  For me, there's a good contrast between those two sides of the island, offering good diversity, and great access to the Canyon on one side and Hanalei on the other, so you can leisurely enjoy those two sides of the island independently if you wish.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the warm welcome!

We have owned a couple of Lawai Beach weeks for a while now, and I had always thought that when we were ready to buy more timeshares, that we'd for sure purchase more LBR weeks.

However, on our last trip we ended renting a condo at the Waipouli Resort in Kapa'a - the resort was very nice (we had a very nice room, but no view) but what surprised us the most was how much we enjoyed the Kapa'a area.  It was nice to have shops, restaurants, coffee shops, beach-front paved trail etc. right at our doorstep.  It was also nice to be closer to the north shore - (we love Anini beach)

It's actually quite hard to pick which area I prefer.  I think we'd still lean towards liking the Poipu area a bit more - I don't think that I could spend a holiday in Kaua'i without staying in the Poipu area!  Having said that, we're really happy with our Pono Kai purchase and we're looking forward to spending 2 weeks per year at Pono Kai!  

It's been difficult trying to decide what we were willing to pay in maintenance fees, or if we should pay more but only own 3 weeks in Kauai (or purchase 1 bedroom units for 5-6 weeks).  We have been very happy with our Lawai Beach units and I feel that they have very reasonable fees and services.  They've been able to refurbish and maintain the resort with their level of maintenance fees...  Pono Kai's fees are a bit lower, but I'd actually be in favour of paying a bit more per week at PK and having a few more updates (and maybe in-unit washer and dryers).


We also considered staying on another island for 2 weeks instead of dividing our time between two resorts in Kauai.  We found that it's just so easy staying on the same island.  It's nice to be able to buy groceries (Costco) for the whole time, have one car rental and not miss a travel day in the middle... Having said that, our next Hawaii trip will be 6 weeks, we're spending 2 weeks on BI before our 4 weeks in Kauai...

Thanks everyone for the advice and kind words...


----------



## JanT (Jul 24, 2012)

Flexible,

Thanks!  I was just curious because I didn't think they were taking Polo Towers back.  Good info to have.

Jan



flexible said:


> *By calling 800.279.7764 the LOSS MITIGATION department every MONTH.*They said YES they were taking them back a few weeks ago. I was worried about mentioning it online before getting the documentation that the deed was officially recorded. But I sent it with proof of mailing and all the other required documents in the package they sent us.
> 
> My husband was a FOUNDING MEMBER of Polo Towers which means that his name is engraved on the wall. We have the big bronze Polo player on the horse with our week number 4 on the back of the jockey's shirt. Hey do you think anyone wants that? I'd EBay it but it weighs a ton.
> 
> ...


----------



## AKE (Jul 24, 2012)

northpole said:


> We just purchased our 4th Kauai timeshare!  We already owned 2 at Lawai Beach Resort (2 bedroom units) and we've recently purchased 2 at Pono Kai Resort in Kapa'a (2 bedroom oceanfront).
> 
> I think that 2 weeks in the Poipu area, and 2 weeks in Kapa'a will be perfect!



I am curious as to why you would want 4 weeks of ownership in Hawaii when the disadvatages (from my perspective at least) such as ever-increasing maintenance fees, airfares, or the long term viability when one is no longer able to travel (and the kids don't want the burden of such fees) outweigh the benefits. We have owned 2 weeks in Orlando for 20 years and we have never had trouble trading into 5* resorts in Hawaii or anywhere else at prime time and our maintenance fees are way less than owning in Hawaii.  If I was to do it all over again I would only buy 1 week (resale) and an RTU - at least that way I know that I will be rid of it down the road when I am no longer able to travel and my $$$ commitment is known upfront.


----------



## flexible (Jul 24, 2012)

*Cancelling Villa del Palmar contract information*



JeffBrown said:


> This can be done through Resortcom, their management company, sometimes Resortcom requires you to go through a broker or title company and they do charge a fee, off the top of my head it is $350 or $450 and they take it back.  All mfees must be current and burn your reservations or bank them before proceeding or they'll be lost.
> 
> Jeff Brown
> Sumday Vacations



Thanks Jeff! 

Our Villa del Palmar contract for a 1 Bdrm - Puerto Vallarta - floats week 18-43 (We NEVER go to Mexico between week 18-43) ends in 2023. When they realized MF had been paid since 1993 BUT the weeks were so rarely used or deposited they allowed us to DOWNGRADE to a studio for Christmas/NYE 2008 at a somewhat reduced fee. They have fees to change seasons, upgrade etc. BUT it was so much cheaper for us to use a II Cancellation Replacement Week for Villa del Palmar 2 Bedroom (jacuzzi on the balcony) that we realized we have NO desire to pay upgrade fees for season etc.

So I am hard pressed to think of ANY justification to pay MF for VDP 2013-2023 (10 years x MF) when we will ONLY deposit it to an exchange company and we have a TON of other points/weeks we could deposit. And at our advanced age, I'd rather use Marriott or Hilton points, pay for a land tour or cruise then to waste my time checking II/RCI/DAE/every other exchange company. 

Our MFs are on 'auto pay' and always paid. I've managed to reduce our total annual MF from over US $20,000 to less than $15,000 per year even though MF's increase:
- $7,500 + per year for http://ElCidVacationsClub.com until 2029 -* our long term care plan*
- *Mayan Senior Certificates* - only 1 x MF every 5 years for Refurbishment for 6 weeks x 2 Bedroom units (that can be locked off) every year. We also have double that with "Vacation Fair Weeks" but we have NEVER bothered to use them.
- http://VacationInternationale.com either $2300 OR $3,000 IF our EOY contract is due. Contracts are in perpetuity. If I can burn the $10,000 banked points, I intend to cancel our six VI contracts beginning 30 June 2013
- http://www.velasvallarta.com/ - 4 weeks (fractional contract) about $900 x 4 or $3,600 per year BUT at least our contract do NOT require us to pay AI. It's nice enough BUT I don't think it is worth depositing because MF + exchange fee = hoping to find something we want it not worth it.  
- *Villa del Palmar *- 1 Bdrm - Puerto Vallarta - floats week 18-43 (We NEVER go to Mexico between week 18-43) 
- Sheritan Buganvilias - Puerto Vallarta - Week 39 (We will NEVER be in PV for Week 39) 

ETC
ETC
It is embarrassing to realize how much money was spent for our portfolio. I guess someone or some people had to keep resorts in business? I wish I did NOT have the cancelled checks and documents I have to prove our 'contributions' to the timeshare industry. However, sometimes we might be treated better because we have owned some resorts since they were built and they seem to like my husband. The timeshare sales reps do NOT like me because I am the grinch that stole their Santa Claus by telling them "NO MORE UPGRADES!"
ETC


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jul 24, 2012)

AKE said:


> I am curious as to why you would want 4 weeks of ownership in Hawaii when the disadvatages (from my perspective at least) such as ever-increasing maintenance fees, airfares, or the long term viability when one is no longer able to travel (and the kids don't want the burden of such fees) outweigh the benefits. We have owned 2 weeks in Orlando for 20 years and we have never had trouble trading into 5* resorts in Hawaii or anywhere else at prime time and our maintenance fees are way less than owning in Hawaii.  If I was to do it all over again I would only buy 1 week (resale) and an RTU - at least that way I know that I will be rid of it down the road when I am no longer able to travel and my $$$ commitment is known upfront.



A lot has to do with personal preference.  Some like the trading game and going to a bunch of different resorts.  We prefer to know where we're going, and be guaranteed a spot, therefore we do not trade and prefer to just own where we like to go.  We do have a "thrillseeker" trading option if we wish with our Shell points, which we have used that way, but quickly found out how traders are treated as compared to the resort's owners.  The great thing is there's plenty for all types of approaches.

Aloha,

Marty


----------



## slip (Jul 25, 2012)

Well said Marty. I like knowing I'm going to get my oceanfront unit every year
When I go to Hawaii. I also rarely exchange but when I do I don't expect ocean
Front rooms. As for the maintenance fees, my Hawaii weeks cost less per year
Than most of the units that are right here in my backyard, The Wisconsin Dells.

Both ways work, it's just a preference.


----------



## klpca (Jul 25, 2012)

slip said:


> Well said Marty. I like knowing I'm going to get my oceanfront unit every year
> When I go to Hawaii. I also rarely exchange but when I do I don't expect ocean
> Front rooms. As for the maintenance fees, my Hawaii weeks cost less per year
> Than most of the units that are right here in my backyard, The Wisconsin Dells.
> ...



Our Hawaii unit (Maui Hill) is pretty low for maintenance fees as well ($904) for a 2 bedroom ocean view fixed summer week. I like knowing that I can always have a summer week on Maui without the trading hassle or cost. Our plan is to use it eoy, and we'll either rent it through the resort's rental program or to family members.

While I understand the reluctance of others to buy in Hawaii, there are times when it can make sense. I probably wouldn't do this if we lived on the east coast, but living the west coast it is doable.


----------



## flexible (Jul 25, 2012)

flexible said:


> *I had NO IDEA people on TUG actually wanted Pono Kai*. Did you pay more than $1 and title transfer? There are a lot of people wanting to dump Pono Kai. There is nothing wrong with the resort. I just can't be bothered to manage so many contracts or deal with the hassle to rent them.
> 
> Did any of you see http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=172925&highlight=Pono+Kai - His latest post on 18 Jun 2012 was "limited time" OR I will pay $300 to deed it back. They wanted to give away a 2 BDRM Pono Kai unit. He had ONLY one TUG post and recently joined. That is why I thought it was a probate lawyer or staff trying to dump it.
> 
> ...


----------



## slip (Jul 25, 2012)

I do remember that post. I sent him a PM asking what unit it was. I think it was
In the J building. It doesn't matter at Pono Kai but I like to buy deeds in ocean
Front or at least ocean view buildings. Just in case the rules get changed.


----------



## northpole (Jul 25, 2012)

AKE said:


> I am curious as to why you would want 4 weeks of ownership in Hawaii when the disadvatages (from my perspective at least) such as ever-increasing maintenance fees, airfares, or the long term viability when one is no longer able to travel (and the kids don't want the burden of such fees) outweigh the benefits. We have owned 2 weeks in Orlando for 20 years and we have never had trouble trading into 5* resorts in Hawaii or anywhere else at prime time and our maintenance fees are way less than owning in Hawaii.  If I was to do it all over again I would only buy 1 week (resale) and an RTU - at least that way I know that I will be rid of it down the road when I am no longer able to travel and my $$$ commitment is known upfront.




For us it just makes sense.  I get over 8 weeks of holidays per year (I'm an air traffic controller in Vancouver).  When I go somewhere, I like to stay for a while.  I like to feel like I "live" somewhere rather than just holiday there.  

I'm 38 and we have an 8 month old baby, so I expect to be able to use our timeshares for the next 40 years +.  It'll be great having all of the family memories of living in Kauai for a month each year and watching our little one grow up!

I'm also a planner.  When a person exchanges, it's more difficult to plan ahead. We'd have to make "requests" and not know where/when we'd be staying.  At Lawai Beach Resort, we can reserve our units 24 months in advance... So that's what we do, I make our reservation 24 months in advance and chose the unit that I like the best... At Pono Kai, I make reservations 12 months in advance (to the day).  

I might be a bit more laid back if I weren't working.  My leave time, though plentiful, is very precise.  There are certain times when I can get 4-6 weeks off in a row, and certain times that it would be impossible to do so.  

Having 4 weeks timeshare in Kauai, where I'm guaranteed an ocean view, where I can plan ahead and hope to get many years use out of our timeshares - for us it's Perfect!

I sometimes tell people that I live in Vancouver for 11 months per year, and in Kauai for the 12th month...


----------



## artringwald (Jul 25, 2012)

We also bought in Hawaii because we like being able to get ocean front every year. When you're looking at snow 6+ months of the year, you need an escape plan. Airfare and maintenance fees do get expensive, but we look at it as a medical expense (mental heath).


----------



## slip (Jul 25, 2012)

Planning is a big part of it. We set aside what we will need with each paycheck.
That why where all ready. We've been doing that for a while now and we don't 
even miss the money on a biweekly basis. If airfare goes up we're not hit as bad
because we have most of it set aside already.

I love than mental health!!


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jul 25, 2012)

artringwald said:


> ... but we look at it as a medical expense (mental heath).



Precisely.  We're school teachers, and we look at our summer Hawaiian vacations as a "recharging of the batteries" time.

Aloha, 

Marty


----------

